# Hello from Belgium!!



## Daico (Jul 24, 2008)

I typed up this great introdution, pushed 'submit', got an error and everything was gone . Okay, here we go again...

Hi everyone,
My name is Han and I live in Belgium. A town called Halle in Antwerp to be more precise.
SO bear with me if my English is not that good :wink: 
I'm a girl and I turned 22 on the 9th of July.
I have a horse called Daico.
He's a gelding and turned 3 on the 9th of July!
He's an Irish Cob (or Gypsy Vanner, Tinker,... Whatever you want to call them  )
His mother was imported from Ireland and I've owned Daico since he was 5,5 months old.

I used to ride dressage at a club since my 7th birthday and on rare occasions I rode a competition. When the club closed down I stopped riding dressage for the most part. 
Now I'm more interested in Western Riding and Parelli Natural Horsemanship.
I've started level 1 with Daico and I'm trying to find a Western stable in my neigbourhood, but that's not easy!!

I also have a Warmblood gelding. His name is Eldorado and he's over his twenties. I mostly hack out with him. He's also my mother's and sister's horse. With him I placed second two times in a dressage competition when he was younger. In August we have him for 5 years I believe.

That's about all I can think of right now. If you have a question, feel free to ask me ANYTHING!

Hope to talk to you all later!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Han! Happy Belated birthday! Welcome to the HF! Sorry about the error. A tip, if you've been typing for a little while, copy you're writing so if you get an error you can just paste it in! I'd love to see some pictures of your horses!


Have fun posting and enjoy!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

hi!
welcome to the forum!

It´s funny that you´re from belgium - I´m from Germany ^^
It´s not as far as all the other countrys so far :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! 

I must tell you that I am a bit jealous that you have a Gypsy horse!! I want one sooo bad! Thats really cool though!  I hope we can see pictures sometime soon!


----------



## Daico (Jul 24, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Hey Han! Happy Belated birthday! Welcome to the HF! Sorry about the error. A tip, if you've been typing for a little while, copy you're writing so if you get an error you can just paste it in! I'd love to see some pictures of your horses!
> 
> 
> Have fun posting and enjoy!


Thanks! I do that copy thing, when I got an error, but then when it doesn't happen anymore I start forgetting... So then it happens again, and I think nooo! I should've copied! But it's too late then 




**Pleasure** said:


> hi!
> welcome to the forum!
> 
> It´s funny that you´re from belgium - I´m from Germany ^^
> It´s not as far as all the other countrys so far :lol:


I was thinking the same thing!



RusticWildFire said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I must tell you that I am a bit jealous that you have a Gypsy horse!! I want one sooo bad! Thats really cool though!  I hope we can see pictures sometime soon!


Yes, I've heard they are really expensive and rare in the usa! Here and especially in Holland they are becoming really popular.

I'm going to post some pictures of him now!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

dont ya hate it when you spend ages typing something out and then some random thing happens and youre left having to start again 

welcome to the forum


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

I love your little guy! So cute!

Happy Posting!


----------

